# Which amp should I get?



## SmittY33 (Feb 20, 2006)

Looking to get a different amp i have two in mind, want to know which one is better .

One is the Rockford Fosgate Punch Power 1100a2








The other is the Rockford bd1000


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

depends on the ohm load of your sub(s)


----------



## SmittY33 (Feb 20, 2006)

Its gonna be for two Rockfords HX2 12" daul 4 ohm subs.


Anyone...............


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SmittY33_@Apr 15 2006, 09:32 PM~5249991
> *Looking to get a different amp i have two in mind, want to know  which one is better .
> 
> One is the Rockford Fosgate Punch Power 1100a2
> ...


The 1100a2 specs are as follows...

[attachmentid=540015]

The BD 1000bd specs are as follows...

[attachmentid=540016]

Your subs wiring options are...



















The Power amp is 4ohm mono stable, the BD is 2ohm mono stable...
Looks to me like you need to get the Power 1100a2 amp...


----------



## SmittY33 (Feb 20, 2006)

Hey thanks brain.


----------



## fleetwood_talisman (Feb 9, 2005)

how much can you get 1100a2 for? i always wanted to get 800a2 but everyone charges bout over $300 ridicoulous :thumbsdown:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SmittY33_@Apr 16 2006, 05:21 PM~5254349
> *Hey thanks brain.
> *


Did I do enough work for you? :cheesy:


----------



## SmittY33 (Feb 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood_talisman_@Apr 16 2006, 02:32 PM~5254403
> *how much can you get 1100a2 for? i always wanted to get 800a2 but everyone charges bout over $300 ridicoulous :thumbsdown:
> *


yeah i can get the 1100a2 for 300 canadian!


thanks again brian!


----------

